# Grow Your Own Fork



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

Has anyone ever thought or tried to grow their own perfect natural fork using the espalier method?








With the right tree you could have your own perfectly shaped fork within 2 or 3 years or less.
Once the initial training has been done, its just a matter of time and thickening of the branches.

All you would need is a form of the size that fits your hand or the shape you prefer and some cord for tying.
You could even incorporate thumb and finger holds into the design















I had something like this in mind when i thought of the idea.
Its a bracket for the outlet hose of a washing machine.

Anyway, just a thought.
Cheers, Frank.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Interesting...


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey, i read a story somewhere in www, in china people preparing young bushes or trees with wire and cord,
and giving the shape and the ergonomic handform, in two or three years you have a PERFECT NATURAL







!!

It`s a cool idea, Good luck and great forks !!!!


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

Really?
I searched for hours but didn't find a thing.
Thats the trouble with new ideas and inventing things. Someone else has already thought of it








In most cases. . . . The Victorians


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

the idea surfaces from time to time. people turn live trees into chairs so i'm guessing a fancy fork will be relatively simple. you can also craft different branches together to get the shape you want. could be faster than just waiting for it to grow. we were discussing this yesterday in here


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I had a fork given to me that had been tied while growing. It was a perfect shape like the forming picture above. I thought it was great until I shot it! Could not hit a thing with it. Blue Skeen has always said "It don't make much difference how a fork is shaped as long as it shoots well for you". I have found that to be very true of naturals. -- Tex


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

No Joke, really !!!! I read it a long time ago !!
I don`t wanna kidding you







!!
Greetings to you, Mr.Teh


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have thought of doing this. But I honestly do not have the patience.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> I have thought of doing this. But I honestly do not have the patience.


I can't even stand to naturally dry them, let alone grow them!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

growing forks.... lol that would be some dedication right there, i must say i have more fun going out and hunting for the forks...


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Might put the cutlery folks out of business...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ahhh the art of arborsculpture , its very interesting . general info - > http://arborsmith.com/


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

The Christmas Tree Farms are very popular. Go cut your own tree and take it home for a price. Next up The Slingshot Tree Farm.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

If you mess around with it and shape it while it's growing,... Is it still natural?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Naturally, it's a natural, Joe!


----------

